# Martin Rebel Recurve Bow



## Wendell (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello
I'm new to archery and was interested in starting with a traditional bow. Unfortunely, I have to restrict the price of my bow to around U$200. Looking up some bows I thought that the Martin Rebel might be an interesting idea for me, since it costs 190 dollars and looks to be good.

Is it a truly good option? or should I look up another bow? Please, any help on this issue would come in quite handy.
Thanks a lot


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't shot one but the one I picked up felt good in the hand but looked a little lite in the britches.


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

That was my first recurve. It shoots pretty good and has no stack to my draw of 28" (can't tell you about further). It's about average as far as cast goes, nothing any one is going to comment on either way.

It's main asset and main problem are that it is *extremely* light. Asset in that it is easy to carry and move around - you hardly even know you have it with you. But, being that light and short, your form is absolutely critical. 

For me it makes a nice compliment to the better bows I can shoot (a sky hunter and my fathers black widow), I have something I can beat up on a little (bow fishing), something if I need to carry a long way, or just want to shoot something different.

I've never shot one but the x200 is right at the same price, appears to be the same design, but is longer and heavier.


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

I agree that a heavier bow like the Falcon or X-200 would be better. Both cost around 200.


----------



## Wendell (Jan 20, 2005)

*Light Problem*

Sorry, but I'm not quite knowledgeable about the subject; what is the main problem with a light bow? Is it less precise, weaker, more difficult to shoot with...? And what are the (dis)advantages of a longer bow? For me I don't believe that weight by itself, such as for carrying around, would be a great problem, since I don't plan to do great strides with my bow. And lastly, what draw weight should I choose, 45#?
Thanks for the help


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Mass wieght in a riser is easier to hold steady - it just takes more effort to move around (try and push a pencil and inch and then a train - while extreme the same principle works here). So you hold steadier and the bows reacts less after the release. If your form is spot on it really doesn't make that much of a difference but ones form is rarely that spot on (in my personal experience and watching people whoot rael light bows). Of course there also comes a point where a bow wieghs too much but rarely would you find that problem with a traditional bow (my old compound with long stab, v-bars, scope, and rest actually injured my rotator cuff from the mass wieght being held up after firing - though it probably wieghed in at 3 or 4 times what a heavy traditional takedown recurve would wiegh). Though I have found a light bow to be useful in form practice as any small errors are noticable I wouldn't reccomend that as your main bow.

The disadvantages on a longer bow are that they are easier to get caught in things like twigs and trees - more area to come into contact with stuff. On a a prepared range this is pretty much irrelevent but in the woods or in a tree contact with limbs or your stand may become an issue - though I've very very rarely been somewhere where I would have issues with my 62" recurve and the rebel would have worked. This short fad seems to be more in the compounds (some shooting 32" bows). I guess if you are really short you may have the bottom limb hit the ground (my dad can't shoot 70 inch longbows because of this).

Longer bows also tend to be more forgiving and easier to draw as thier length makes the string have a much less severe string angle at full draw and, once more, thier length takes more effort to torque. You also generally loose a little speed because of the extra limb mass but if you are shooting for speed you need to go look elsewhere than a trad bow.

Of course, this is in general. A particular design may change this in any way but, for the most part, it will hold true.


----------



## 3Drebel (Jan 11, 2005)

*Martin rebel recurve*

I'm new to traditional as well. I purchased a Ben Pearson Cougar 40# on E-bay. Shoots great, and I'm completely happy. Best part is it looks brand new and I got it for $100. They really do have a lot of good deals. Just be carefull and ask questions about stress cracks and condition. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Wendell (Jan 20, 2005)

*Draw Weight*

Thanks a lot for the help folks, I guess it willl come in handy. Last question I have is this: what draw weight should I choose for the X-200 Martin Recurve? I'm a beginner, and the bow is 60" long.
Thank you very much


----------



## longbow shooter (Sep 9, 2004)

35#


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

If you are just going to Target shoot 35-40#. If you want to work into it and hunt Deer I would go no more than 45# to start with. You could hunt with that if you choose and then later on step up to 50-55# depending on what you feel comfortable with at the time.


----------



## Wendell (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sights and Stabilizers*

The X-200 does not come with stabilizers and sights, and must be custom made in order to accept them. How do you aim without a sight? Is there another device installed in order for you to do so, or must you aim with the bottom of the arrow?
Thanks


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

I normally close my eyes.  

Seriously, I think you will find that about as many instinctive shooters as you find there will be slight variations in how each shoots. I shoot 3 fingers under and anchor with the bottom finger in the corner of my mouth. That pretty much has me looking straight down the shaft. I'm sure there are folks here that can explain all the different methods more clearly than that but that is what works for me.


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Best would be to do a search on aiming in this particular forum - lots and lots and lots have been said and anything written would be repeating it. After that, if you still have questions we will answer them. You should look for "instictive" and "gap" (assuming I spelled them anywhere close to correct) as the two main methods of aiming.


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

Instinctive is the proper spelling. You should find some good info by searching Instinctive Shooting.


----------



## Arkansas Don (Feb 22, 2005)

*Martin Rebel, Wendell*

I own one, Martin Rebel, I paid 214.00 for it and I am completely happy with it , fast bow. 45 lbs @ 28", I shoot Gold Tip 5575 carbon arrows with G5 Montec 100 gr. Pre Season Practice Broad Heads and had it chronograph at 184. For the size of the bow , hits pretty hard. During hunting season I do get pass threws at 20 yard with 100 gr. G5 Montec broad heads.I consider myself to be good at recurve, I use this bow for deer , turkey and bow fishing down in Lynn Arkansas in the flooded timbers for gar and carp. It is a good affordable bow by a great company, I like it very much. What works for me might not work for some one else.
Arkansas Don
Hoyt Xtec
Bohning Quiver
NAP Quick Tune rest
Impact Archery Sites
Easton Epic Arrows
Spitfire Broad Heads
Martin Rebel (recurve)
Kwik-3 Quiver
Gold Tip 5575 Arrows
G5 Montec Broad Heads


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

look somewhere on the internet for bear archery! they might have some or try 3 rivers archery!


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

Arkansas Don said:


> I own one, Martin Rebel, I paid 214.00 for it and I am completely happy with it , fast bow. 45 lbs @ 28", I shoot Gold Tip 5575 carbon arrows with G5 Montec 100 gr. Pre Season Practice Broad Heads and had it chronograph at 184. For the size of the bow , hits pretty hard. During hunting season I do get pass threws at 20 yard with 100 gr. G5 Montec broad heads.I consider myself to be good at recurve, I use this bow for deer , turkey and bow fishing down in Lynn Arkansas in the flooded timbers for gar and carp. It is a good affordable bow by a great company, I like it very much. What works for me might not work for some one else.
> Arkansas Don
> Hoyt Xtec
> Bohning Quiver
> ...


What is your draw length and arrow length on the Martin Rebel? It would normally be 1 - 2" shorter than the compound because you have no letoff with the traditional bow. If you are not totally sure the BEST way to tell is to have someone watch you shoot the bow and tell you how much arrow is hanging over. You will almost always draw the bow further when you are just drawing to be drawing than you will when you are actually shooting at a target. You think it is the same but it usually is not.


----------



## Arkansas Don (Feb 22, 2005)

*Reply to Shawnee Archer*

My arrow leight is 28 1/2 inch on my Martin recurve, my over hang is 5/8 inch or so . I come close to a full draw if not. I dont know if my size has any thing to do but any input is greatful. I shoot like that and it works for this country boy.  What part of Ca.?
Arkansas Don
Hoyt XTec
Bohning Quiver
NAP Quick Tune rest
Impact Archery Sites
Easton Epic Arrows
Spitfire Broad Heads
Martin Rebel (recurve)
Kwik-3 Quiver
Gold Tip 5575 Arrows
G5 Montec Broad Heads


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

I live in Paradise, CA. It is just above Chico and about 90 miles northeast of Sacramento, CA. the state capital. It is located on a ridge in the pines and oaks and is paradise as far as I am concerned.

Have you tried shooting any 3555 carbon arrows? I think with your setup it might be the best shaft even though Goldtip might show 5575 on their chart. I would try and get one and try it. Most arrow charts by the manufactures are on the stiff side (too much too stiff for the optimum arrow size). You do not want to be too limber but you do not want to be too much too stiff etiher. As in life moderation is the best way to go.


----------



## Arkansas Don (Feb 22, 2005)

*Martin Recurve*

Hey Shawnee Archer, I have kin in Greeley Hill, near Yosemite. Matter of fact I used to live in Ca. San Luis Obispo County (Atascadero). My folks are still there. I know your area well, have in-laws there too. Hey, thanks for the info on arrows and I was the local archery shop at my lunch hour and brought my bow, cause we shoot for sodas. And they alwats comment about my draw. How far I pull back, untill my third finger touches the corner of my mouth. Well, what ya think? I only been shooting recure for 2 years. "I LOVE IT". More of a challenge, for hunting. Thats why I'm having a Longbow built.  Arkansas Don 
Hoyt XTec
Bohning Quiver
Impact Archery Sites
NAP Quick Tune rest
Easton Epic Arrows
Spitfire Broad Heads
Martin Rebel (recurve)
Kwik-3 Quiver
Gold Tip 5575 Arrows
G5 Montec Broad Heads


----------

